# Lost: Scott A4 flyfishing setup Lower Blue River



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*I think I ran over the same thing...*

Danny_750
We were the first boat to put on on Saturday morning. I was wondering if I should post something since I wasn't sure exactly where it happened (somewhere below the first diversion dam). We noticed the left front tube of my raft was flat and upon inspection, there was about a 3" long slice thru the bottom of the tube. This wasn't caused by rocks...more likely something metal and sharp...

We were able to repair the tube w/ Tear-aid (wonderful stuff!) and get to the takeout with air in all chambers.

Lower down I noticed what looked like a piece of metal box tubing sticking up from the bottom of the river right in the middle of one of the drops

Beware floating the lower blue below Green Mtn Reservoir!

Sorry about your fly rod


----------



## danny_750 (Sep 15, 2014)

At the take out another boater mentioned someone else ripped a boat, must of been you guys. Im sorry. Definitely one of the first couple weirs. My friend and I looked at each other saying "that didn't sound good" as we went over a weir. I thought maybe a rock rubbing against the stitching in the self bailing floor. We didn't think much more about it and continued the float. Some time later we realized the boats guts where bulging out like intestines in a cut stomach.

Very strange. This past weekend was the 6th time floating it this summer. We floated it 430cfs without issue. I guess I'll be spending a lot of time at the tying bench.


----------



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

If anyone has plans on going down there this week, please try to take a picture of the location and the metal object. Send to nathan at americanwhitewater dot org


----------



## FoundYourFlyRod (Oct 27, 2014)

*Scott A4*

Floated the blue today and found your Scott A4 rod floating. Sadly no reel. You should be able to contact me by email. I'm in Boulder - come pick her up!


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

*Scott S4 lost on Thursday 10/23*

Did anyone happen to see a 9' 6wt Scott S4 (not A4)? I lost it on Thursday on the lower Blue. Similar story, had a Lamson Reel (I think Velocity).


----------

